# Primal Wear, Is their stuff good?



## BigTex_BMC

So I got some Xmas money to spend and I've been eying this Real Ale Phoenixx Double ESB kit made by Primal Wear. I just want to know if their stuff is any good.


----------



## FeltF75rider

I have some Primal Jerseys and like them. They fit me well and I like the design. I have noticed alot of people have nothing good to say about Primal but I like it. I can not comment on shorts or bibs but the jerseys are as good as any of the other jerseys I have.


----------



## cxwrench

they definitely have a terrible reputation and it has nothing at all to do w/ quality or fit. it's a style(or lack thereof) thing...


----------



## Fireform

Some of the guys I ride with make them look pretty good.


----------



## BigTex_BMC

cxwrench said:


> they definitely have a terrible reputation and it has nothing at all to do w/ quality or fit. it's a style(or lack thereof) thing...


Yeah, I can see where your coming from, but I can assure you the one I'm looking at is all class, will post pics if I pick the kit up since there not available on their website.


----------



## BigTex_BMC

Not to worried about the jerseys, tried it on already and it fit like a glove. I'm more concerned about the bibs, durability, comfort, that kind of thing.


----------



## bwbishop

I have a bunch of their stuff and it's great. I like the fit and I've never had an issue with quality.


----------



## BikesOfALesserGod

A bit pricey but they make some cool designs. I have one of their Military jerseys.


----------



## nolight

I have never bought Primal Wear, but the original designs look nice on their website and you won't be accused of imitating pro teams.


----------



## mmez

Our team kits were from Primal this year and while they were okay, several of them started coming apart before the end of the first race. They were custom kits and we only made enough for the team (no extra's), so several of the guys had to try and get the kit repaired on their own dime.


----------



## FTR

Fireform said:


> Some of the guys I ride with make them look pretty good.


They must be super models and have a long way to come down from.


----------



## woodys737

BigTex_BMC said:


> So I got some Xmas money to spend and I've been eying this Real Ale Phoenixx Double ESB kit made by Primal Wear. I just want to know if their stuff is any good.





BigTex_BMC said:


> Not to worried about the jerseys, tried it on already and it fit like a glove. I'm more concerned about the bibs, durability, comfort, that kind of thing.


The club I rode with for 2012 used Primal. We used the Evo Corsa Bib. It has a comparable chamois to other higher end manufactures models and comfortable all the way around. It has held up fine throughout the season, wearing about normal to other bibs I've used throughout the years. I can not recall the name of the jersey we used but it was comfortable and held up fine. 

IMHO the sizing runs large for the jersey and a bit large and long for the bibs. I prefer tighter fitting kits and like my shorts mid thigh so it was a challenge to get fit properly for my size (5'10ish and 155lbs) no gut. I ran an XS jersey and XS bibs fwiw. If you are a larger guy the sizing might actually work really well depending on the model you buy. 

Looks like some different lines for 2013 and I'm switching teams so I don't have any info on the new stuff. Looks a bit overpriced but just my opinion.


----------



## DEK

bwbishop said:


> I have a bunch of their stuff and it's great. I like the fit and I've never had an issue with quality.


^^^ This. 

I have several of their jerseys and love them. They fit great and I've had no issues with the quality either. 
I've been able to order the exact same size in all their jerseys and didn't have to worry that there would be some weird size descrepancies. 

Also, I got on their email list so I get discounts and have never paid full price for one of their jerseys.


----------



## mpre53

I have one of their jerseys that I got for exceeding a certain level of fundraising in a charity ride. I like the quality and the fit. I haven't worn it often enough to determine its durability, though. 

I also have a pair of matching gloves. Their gloves aren't all that great, IMO.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

Their jerseys are fine. I have a couple.


----------



## BigTex_BMC

So I went to the LBS today and dropped my xmas money on the kit. The bib and Jersey fit like a glove and I look fantastic in them.

The kit is black and dark gold, the shitty photos I took make it look black and yellow.


----------



## FTR

Maybe it is just me but I think riding around in kit advertising beer is a little strange.
I could not imagine anyone over here wanting to buy XXXX, VB or Fosters kit.

Actually I have seen someone in Domino's Pizza kit and also someone in Big Dad's Pies kit and snickered to myself both times.


----------



## bwbishop

FTR said:


> Maybe it is just me but I think riding around in kit advertising beer is a little strange.
> I could not imagine anyone over here wanting to buy XXXX, VB or Fosters kit.
> 
> Actually I have seen someone in Domino's Pizza kit and also someone in Big Dad's Pies kit and snickered to myself both times.


That's because those beers are all complete crap. We have real beer here in America  Lefthand makes some of the best beers out there. 

As a side story, when I was in Alice Springs my buddies said I had to drink a VB as a right of passage for my fist time in the country. When I told the bartender that I wanted a VB she retorted, "why? Do you want to have diarrhea?"


----------



## bwbishop

I haven't looked at their site in a while, but it looks like they have most of the mass produced crap on there. Primal also makes the jerseys for Avery Brewing and Oskar Blues, but you have to buy the jersey from the brewery itself. Those two, along with Lefthand, is the good beer I was referencing.


----------



## FTR

bwbishop said:


> That's because those beers are all complete crap. We have real beer here in America  Lefthand makes some of the best beers out there.
> 
> As a side story, when I was in Alice Springs my buddies said I had to drink a VB as a right of passage for my fist time in the country. When I told the bartender that I wanted a VB she retorted, "why? Do you want to have diarrhea?"


I regret to inform you that your buddy was obviously pulling your leg.
We make that crap for tourists and export.
We have hundreds of great beers, VB, Fosters and XXXX are not amongst them.
Still, I dont care how good a beer tastes, I am not ever wanting to ride around looking like a billboard for it.


----------



## scorchedearth

I got a Primal Wear jersey for Christmas and it fits me well. Not having used it for long, I can't speak of its durability however I can tell you that the sizes definitely run on the large side. My 'Italian fit' jerseys, I wear XXL. The Primal Wear one is a Large.


----------



## MPov

I would love to own one of their Dark Side of the Moon jerseys. Just don't know if I would actually wear it.


----------



## bwbishop

FTR said:


> I regret to inform you that your buddy was obviously pulling your leg.
> We make that crap for tourists and export.
> We have hundreds of great beers, VB, Fosters and XXXX are not amongst them.
> Still, I dont care how good a beer tastes, I am not ever wanting to ride around looking like a billboard for it.


That was his point, it's complete [email protected]#!


----------



## bwbishop

If you live in a beer town, there is a whole culture surrounding the breweries. If you go to Avery, Lefthand, Oskar Blues or any other Colorado brewery on the weekend (Odell, Fort Collins, New Belium, damn, I'm getting thirsty), there are TONS of road cyclists. Avery hosts a ride from their brewery in fact, and after the ride you get free beer. Lots of folks out here rock the local colors.

Different strokes for different folks I guess. I'd rather promote a product I consume on a regular basis that supports a local business that some Garmin Jersey for a product made in Taiwan.


----------



## DEK

MPov said:


> I would love to own one of their Dark Side of the Moon jerseys. Just don't know if I would actually wear it.


MPov: I have one of those and I get lots of compliments on it from riders and non-riders. It's really amazing how many people love Floyd.


----------



## lampshade

bwbishop said:


> If you live in a beer town, there is a whole culture surrounding the breweries. If you go to Avery, Lefthand, Oskar Blues or any other Colorado brewery on the weekend (Odell, Fort Collins, New Belium, damn, I'm getting thirsty), there are TONS of road cyclists. Avery hosts a ride from their brewery in fact, and after the ride you get free beer. Lots of folks out here rock the local colors.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks I guess. I'd rather promote a product I consume on a regular basis that supports a local business that some Garmin Jersey for a product made in Taiwan.


In the US good beer and cycling seem to go hand in hand. I went to the Dogfish Head tour about five years ago. They only do it once a week. There were a ton of people on bikes in attendance. Also- No one should wear Primalwear under any circumstance.


----------



## Newnan3

Every cyclist is required to own the jersey with the frog at least once in their career....


----------



## BigTex_BMC

bwbishop said:


> If you live in a beer town, there is a whole culture surrounding the breweries. If you go to Avery, Lefthand, Oskar Blues or any other Colorado brewery on the weekend (Odell, Fort Collins, New Belium, damn, I'm getting thirsty), there are TONS of road cyclists. Avery hosts a ride from their brewery in fact, and after the ride you get free beer. Lots of folks out here rock the local colors.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks I guess. I'd rather promote a product I consume on a regular basis that supports a local business that some Garmin Jersey for a product made in Taiwan.


^^ This, Real Ale is one of my Favorite local brewers, their located just outside of Austin in Blanco. The Phoenixx Double ESB and their Coffee Porter are amongst my favorite seasonal winter brews. Real Ale and one of the LBS team up once a year to bring us the Real Ale Ride, which is a blast.


----------



## BikesOfALesserGod

MPov said:


> I would love to own one of their Dark Side of the Moon jerseys. Just don't know if I would actually wear it.


Of course you shouldn't. Everyone knows Wish You Were here > DSOTM


----------



## new2rd

These are the only jerseys I buy. They seem to hold up well, fit great, and you can find some awesome deals on their website. Most of the ones I buy are under $25 or less than half the price of must jerseys.


----------

